# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Mobile Style

## Robbie

There's a new mobile style from the vbulletin folks, and it's now the default mobile style.  I deleted the old one.  If you were using the old mobile style on your mobile device, you will need to log out and then log back in to switch to the new mobile style.  On some mobile browsers you may also need to clear your cache and/or cookies.

You may also select the mobile style from the drop down at the bottom left of the page if you are viewing the standard style.  Feel free to post in this thread if you have any problems.

----------

